# Solved: Nippon cardcam 100 driver needed



## AE4TR (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi all. I have been given a Nippon Cardcam 100 camera, without the installation disk. 
I need the software program to use it on my computer. I am running winME. Does 
anyone have the software disk for it? or know of anywhere I can download the drivers. 
I have made a thorough search and have come up empty handed. Any help will 
certainly be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Found the following info: NIPPON CARDCAM 100 - Digital Camera, Video Camcorder and Internet Webcam. Includes Free ArcSoft PhotoBASE 2.10 software for downloading, viewing and editing photos and streaming video, Free USB cable, and Free Compact Tripod. 
This was the closest I could come: http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0-2-0.html?qt=arcsoft&ca=20

Scroll down just a little ways for photobase 4.5


----------

